# Females in the fandom.



## FluffMouse (Feb 6, 2010)

What do people think of the upswing of younger people and females in the fandom?
Seems the majority of people joining the forum are female now.

Do you think that the few 'decent' news reports on the fandom are
bringing in more normal people, and showing the more 'cute and cuddly'
side that would normally draw in females and kids? 

And what would that do to the fandumb.


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

I like fems in the fandom.


----------



## Bernad (Feb 6, 2010)

The more the merrier.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

i havent seen a single decent report.  well besides that discovery channel documentary


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 6, 2010)

there are no females on the internet.


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> there are no females on the internet.



You dont look hard enough.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> there are no females on the internet.


You only think that cause you're gay.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 6, 2010)

The coming of more sensible minds would be welcome. Not like we don't have any now, but the more the merrier.


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

We need more woman her to balance things out^-^


----------



## Bir (Feb 6, 2010)

Really? I see more girls here, but not on the forums. Most of the artwork that I like is actually made by females. xD

But yeah. I hardly see any on the forums.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> The coming of more sensible minds would be welcome. Not like we don't have any now, but the more the merrier.


We need more sane people in the fandom, you know I wonder how this year's furry survey will look like.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 6, 2010)

I wish I could draw girls better :c
Or else I would...well draw more of them.


----------



## Bir (Feb 6, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> I wish I could draw girls better :c
> Or else I would...well draw more of them.



I wish I could draw guys. I drew like... two. Ever. They were both cat-boys, in the same pose. xD

I find them so hard to draw x.x


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We need more sane people in the fandom, you know I wonder how this year's furry survey will look like.



I disagree. I prefer insane women so I believe we need more slightly insane women in the fandom. It'll help remove the boringness of some of the threads.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> The coming of more sensible minds would be welcome. Not like we don't have any now, but the more the merrier.


Yeah but do you think it'll change how people view the fandom?


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I disagree. I prefer insane women so I believe we need more slightly insane women in the fandom. It'll help remove the boringness of some of the threads.



Fine we can mix it up a bit.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't trust 'em. I have seen about three different "girl" furries come out as guys.


----------



## Bir (Feb 6, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I don't trust 'em. I have seen about three different "girl" furries come out as guys.



D:

Ewwww.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Yeah but do you think it'll change how people view the fandom?


Well now people view the as one huge gay orgy, with more girls that particular stereotype will start dying.


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Yeah but do you think it'll change how people view the fandom?



I actually think it could be a good change.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Needs more girls IMO.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Needs more girls IMO.


The fandom needs to actively try and get more girl members.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 6, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Yeah but do you think it'll change how people view the fandom?



Not entirely. If NASCAR is still seen as a backward, redneck sport for inbreds and video gamers as nothing more than anti-social failures, then that doesn't leave a lot of hope for furries.

But you never know. As I said, the addition of more sane people never hurts.

Of course I am speaking in generalities as the mindset is never 100%, but you get my point.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The fandom needs to actively try and get more girl members.


Yes. "Join the furry fandom, we have guys so desperate they'll do you no matter what!" :V


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes. "Join the furry fandom, we have guys so desperate they'll do you no matter what!" :V



Hmmmm.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 6, 2010)

Bir said:


> I wish I could draw guys. I drew like... two. Ever. They were both cat-boys, in the same pose. xD
> 
> I find them so hard to draw x.x



Ahh xD

Well, the only issue I have with girls is tits. I can't draw tits right D: I can draw a girly-looking boy and say, "hey! it's a flat-chested girl! 8D"


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

Bir said:


> D:
> 
> Ewwww.


 
Damn right ewwwww. The first one looked like a holocaust victim. That was around the time I just discovered the fandom, and when he showed his face it made a lasting impression on me, and my view on the fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes. "Join the furry fandom, we have guys so desperate they'll do you no matter what!" :V


That could totally work, I second this.


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That could totally work, I second this.



I third.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> I third.


It's official the new motto of furries is "Join the furry fandom, we have guys so desperate they'll do you no matter what!"  :V


----------



## Bir (Feb 6, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Damn right ewwwww. The first one looked like a holocaust victim. That was around the time I just discovered the fandom, and when he showed his face it made a lasting impression on me, and my view on the fandom.



D:

I have pictures of my face, /AND/ my ass. That should prove enough that I'm a girl. xDDDD


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's official the new motto of furries is "Join the furry fandom, we have guys so desperate they'll do you no matter what!"  :V



So all males should now sig that as an official rule? :3


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's official the new motto of furries is "Join the furry fandom, we have guys so desperate they'll do you no matter what!"  :V



Well we could have have some sub-text: (Only applicable If you wear ears and a tail.)


----------



## Bir (Feb 6, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Ahh xD
> 
> Well, the only issue I have with girls is tits. I can't draw tits right D: I can draw a girly-looking boy and say, "hey! it's a flat-chested girl! 8D"



xD That's funny. Boobs are my favorite things ever. Especially to draw.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 6, 2010)

Bir said:


> xD That's funny. Boobs are my favorite things ever. Especially to draw.



Lol. :U Lucky. 
I need to find a tutorial on drawing tits. Tits are awesome |D 'Cause I too, have them. Lol.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Bir said:


> xD That's funny. Boobs are my favorite things ever. Especially to draw.


Boobs are the greatest invention of nature.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> So all males should now sig that as an official rule? :3


I'm gonna sig that now.


----------



## Bir (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Boobs are the greatest invention of nature.



They're definitely amazing. 

I like man shoulders just as much, though.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Bir said:


> They're definitely amazing.
> 
> I like man shoulders just as much, though.


I don't like men so I can't agree with that last part... >_>

Boobs however, are amazing.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not here for the cute and cuddly, I'm here for the srs artists like Rukis and Darknatasha.

Plus being a chubby bear makes me less self-conscious :V

Also balls.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2010)

Bir said:


> D:
> 
> I have pictures of my face, /AND/ my ass. That should prove enough that I'm a girl. xDDDD


 
Heeey, you go the hips. Good enough for me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> What do people think of the upswing of younger people and females in the fandom?
> Seems the majority of people joining the forum are female now.
> 
> Do you think that the few 'decent' news reports on the fandom are
> ...


It's why I am here :3.
I like you girls so much.
"Decent" things won't stay long here, the "Cute and cuddly" side can turn in an instant into a midterm gay dry humping scene. It would normally draw kids that know those characters from children's shows and girls... some like cuddy things while some like cutting themselves. Joining more females into the fandom would do:
- More males will join because of the females, unless they are all gay.
- There is a chance that a mini-fetish series of abusing girls with furry porn will develop.
-I'd be happier.
- More pedophiles would come after the children.
-Some furry will create a cub porn series from the cute and cuddly one.
Good point, SugarMental, as it brings a few problems.


----------



## Solas (Feb 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's official the new motto of furries is "Join the furry fandom, we have guys so desperate they'll do you no matter what!"  :V




While humorous, that is kind of sad.  Some women still have standards, and guys too, though those seem to be becoming increasingly rare.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 6, 2010)

Solas said:


> While humorous, that is kind of sad.  Some women still have standards, and guys too, though those seem to be becoming increasingly rare.



What can you expect though from the "desperate one," I guess? Though, I don't mean to be general, but I do agree,


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> What can you expect though from the "desperate one," I guess? Though, I don't mean to be general, but I do agree,


You gotta admit though straight females in the fandom are hunted to the point of extinction.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

Solas said:


> While humorous, that is kind of sad.  Some women still have *standards*, and guys too, though those seem to be becoming increasingly rare.


Standards? what is that? lol


----------



## Solas (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You gotta admit though straight females in the fandom are hunted to the point of extinction.



Yet another sad yet true fact.  We are a most endangered species.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You gotta admit though straight females in the fandom are hunted to the point of extinction.



Tis the unfortunate truth, and not unexpected. Leaves us straight males with standards on the sidelines, pretty much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

The females in the fandom are extremely lucky no matter how they look they can practically pick and choose.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Solas said:


> While humorous, that is kind of sad.  Some women still have standards, and guys too, though those seem to be becoming increasingly rare.


Everyone should get it's standard.
Mine is staying netural unless something differs and there must be a vice versa to it. What means if somebody hates me there got to be somebody who likes me. This statement is not even a statement, it's ust my own standard. I say that as a person and not as a guy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Everyone should get it's standard.
> Mine is staying netural unless something differs and there must be a vice versa to it. What means if somebody hates me there got to be somebody who likes me. This statement is not even a statement, it's ust my own standard. I say that as a person and not as a guy.


Wow you're even more neutral than Sweden and I HATE SWEDEN!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow you're even more neutral than Sweden and I HATE SWEDEN!


I am happy.
A politian from my country hates sweden and hates IKEA :V.
I only hate countries threatening mine.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 7, 2010)

I am female...

What decent news? I guess I missed it. lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I am female...
> 
> What decent news? I guess I missed it. lol


Basically you get to choose who you want to date in the fandom no matter how hot they are, unless they have a boyfriend.


CynicalCirno said:


> I am happy.
> A politian from my country hates sweden and hates IKEA :V.
> I only hate countries threatening mine.


What country are you in anyhow?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I am female...
> 
> What decent news? I guess I missed it. lol


Decent News
Marietta missed the chance of reading a whole thread full of things on female objects.



CannonFodder said:


> Basically you get to choose who you want to date in the fandom no matter how hot they are, *unless they have a boyfriend*.
> 
> What country are you in anyhow?


So true.
That leaves about 20-30% of the fandom because even some guys have girlfriends and some guys leaning bisexuality have either boyfriend/girlfriend.
Girlfriends are rare.
Only girls get to choose what they want.
I am not getting into the subject of my country, guess that alone and say it when you are sure.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 7, 2010)

I am... confused...?

I do not know, maybe I'll figure it out when It's not almost midnight here...



> Basically you get to choose who you want to date in the fandom no matter  how hot they are, unless they have a boyfriend.


Heh?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Heh?


It means you'll get asked out alot...

Hey are you single?  :V


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It means you'll get asked out alot...
> 
> Hey are you single?  :V



I would also but last time I checked I was a pirate so our love cold never be!
Oh wait I'm different now so anyways where are you Marietta? so I can ask if your single <.< >.>?
Now there's a self-proclaimed Dyke below me what do I do? I don't have much experience with this stuff.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 7, 2010)

As a dyke, I am happy with all the upsurging of females.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You gotta admit though straight females in the fandom are hunted to the point of extinction.



Not _just_ in the fandom.

http://sabrina-online.com/1997-02.html













CannonFodder said:


> Wow you're even more neutral than Sweden and I HATE SWEDEN!



Don't you mean Switzerland?


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm glad my boyfriend is a handsome nerdy lawyer and not a fat unemployed furry who lives in his mom's basement.


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

I've noticed that a lot of the noobs this month are female. Variety is always good!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 7, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Not _just_ in the fandom.
> 
> http://sabrina-online.com/1997-02.html


and thats why females lie saying they are guys, or or say they already in a relationship

thank gawd I manage to snag mines before she became a furry


Bando37 said:


> I've noticed that a lot of the noobs this month  are female. Variety is always good!


they go thru the weeding out process just like the guys...oddly though  girls that go thru the process have thicker skin that the males that do.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Not _just_ in the fandom.
> 
> http://sabrina-online.com/1997-02.html
> 
> ...



Yes that does hurt women.
Good thing I am not perverted.


----------



## Korex (Feb 7, 2010)

Girl furs are cute that's why :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Korex said:


> Girl furs are cute that's why :3


That is already known to humanity. And non humanity


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> What do people think of the upswing of younger people and females in the fandom?
> Seems the majority of people joining the forum are female now.
> 
> Do you think that the few 'decent' news reports on the fandom are
> ...



fandumb is such an old term now, find something new.


Also just because someones gender is saying "female" does not necessarily mean they ARE female irl. and vice versa.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 7, 2010)

One of the people I hang with at my convention is an Also Female. She's cool.

If I had to bet, I would've put all my money on the fandom consisting mainly of girls from the start. Real MANLY MEN don't seem too keen on fluffy foxes and cartoons. 
It's weird. *shrug*

_All the wimmen
Independant
THROW YOUR PAWS UP AT ME
_


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> I'm glad my boyfriend is a handsome nerdy lawyer and not a fat unemployed furry who lives in his mom's basement.



This appears to be a lame attempt at trolling.



Harebelle said:


> One of the people I hang with at my convention is an Also Female. She's cool.
> 
> If I had to bet, I would've put all my money on the fandom consisting mainly of girls from the start. Real MANLY MEN don't seem too keen on fluffy foxes and cartoons.
> It's weird. *shrug*
> ...



It's actually a known statistic that the number of males in the fandom is far greater than the number of females in the fandom.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It's actually a known statistic that the number of males in the fandom is far greater than the number of females in the fandom.



Yeah, I know.
I'm just saying people wouldn't expect that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah, I know.
> I'm just saying people wouldn't expect that.



I see what you mean. cute and cuddly animals does seem like more of a girl thing. Though I do believe there are not many straight males in the fandom. from personal experience I have en-counted more gay/bi males in the fandom than straight males, but more straight females than bi/les females.


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> If I had to bet, I would've put all my money on the fandom consisting mainly of girls from the start. Real MANLY MEN don't seem too keen on fluffy foxes and cartoons.
> It's weird. *shrug*


Yeah, I don't get it either, it's just bizarre.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I've noticed that a lot of the noobs this month are female. Variety is always good!


The females tend to have thicker skin and not be as retarded.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The females tend to have thicker skin and not be as retarded.


Which month had man boobs?
I have to be careful!


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The females tend to have thicker skin and not be as retarded.


ROFL srsly. I know plenty of retarded girls. Everyone is just as bad as everyone else.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> ROFL srsly. I know plenty of retarded girls. Everyone is just as bad as everyone else.


Though the girls quality is better than man quality when either talking about boobs or beaver.
PA.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

Tits.


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

H&K made me laugh. I don't know why, but I laughed XP


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 7, 2010)

the women are nice here I like them.


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> the women are nice here I like them.



Same


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> the women are nice here I like them.


This.
Also the guys pretending to be women are nice.
They are very proud of their full fledged breasts.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> This.
> Also the guys pretending to be women are nice.
> They are very proud of their full fledged breasts.


I wish just once there was a convincing Cross dresser in the Fandom. (damn you firefox for correcting my spelling!)


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> the women are nice here I like them.


So very true


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I wish just once there was a convincing Cross dresser in the Fandom. (damn you firefox for correcting my spelling!)


I have no grudge against gay people BD.
Though, I hate all the guys pretending to be girls - it all makes you look like pedophiles. What is a convincing Cross dresser? Also, I hate crosses, I like septagrams.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I have no grudge against gay people BD.
> Though, I hate all the guys pretending to be girls - it all makes you look like pedophiles. What is a convincing Cross dresser? Also, I hate crosses, I like septagrams.


First I'd like to say nice avi change. Second I have no idea what a convincing cross dresser would look like but I imagine no one would know it was a cross dresser cuz it's so convincing.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I have no grudge against gay people BD.
> Though, I hate all the guys pretending to be girls - it all makes you look like pedophiles. What is a convincing Cross dresser? Also, I hate crosses, I like septagrams.


not really its like you think they go after the young ones? two that is wrong already


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> not really its like you think they go after the young ones? two that is wrong already


Good thing there are people to prove me wrong.


----------



## InuAkiko (Feb 7, 2010)

some of the teenyboppers get on my nerves, but otherwise it's nice to have more girls around. cause girls dont hit on you if you feel like chatting or whatnot. plus lots of my fav artists are wimmenz.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I have no idea what a convincing cross dresser would look like but I imagine no one would know it was a cross dresser cuz it's so convincing.





Ravefox_twi said:


> I wish just once there was a convincing Cross dresser in the Fandom.


......I am, don't ask for pics cause I'm having to buy new clothes later today and therefore can't right now


----------



## Aurali (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I wish just once there was a convincing Cross dresser in the Fandom. (damn you firefox for correcting my spelling!)



umm... I know I'm more female then male now.. but I'm.. "extremely convincing"


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

Aurali said:


> umm... I know I'm more female then male now.. but I'm.. "extremely convincing"


What have I gotten into? I suck at being able to tell genders when things are normal. Now I'll never know who's what!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> What have I gotten into? I suck at being able to tell genders when things are normal. Now I'll never know who's what!


Aurali is trans, I'm a dude that dresses like a chick.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Aurali is trans, I'm a dude that dresses like a chick.


Do you wear dresses?

Is it gay if I find girls dressed as guys (smart clothing: ties, waistcoats etc.) attractive, in a non-sexual way?


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Aurali is trans, I'm a dude that dresses like a chick.


No offense but guys dressing like chicks is kinda weird, I don't see why tops like it so much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Do you wear dresses?
> 
> Is it gay if I find girls dressed as guys (smart clothing: ties, waistcoats etc.) attractive, in a non-sexual way?


I really want to get one of those Chinese dresses, but I don't have enough to buy one right now.
Also no, technically speaking speaking liking crossdressers doesn't make you gay.


Ravefox_twi said:


> No offense but guys dressing like chicks is kinda weird, I don't see why tops like it so much.


I do get why people find it offense, but I like it in a *non*-sexual *non*-gay way.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Also just because someones gender is saying "female" does not necessarily mean they ARE female irl. and vice versa.



I'm a real female...although I wish I weren't


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I really want to get one of those Chinese dresses, but I don't have enough to buy one right now.



What, like a Japanese kimono? That's pretty cool. I think. Do you have any pics of you in chick gear?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What, like a Japanese kimono? That's pretty cool. I think. Do you have any pics of you in chick gear?


Not at the moment I really have to get new ones, I'm going in a few minutes to buy some.
Also no a Chinese dress is basically




I just told my mom the other day, but I kinda screwed up telling her and now she thinks I just like wearing the clothes and not anything else.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Not at the moment I really have to get new ones, I'm going in a few minutes to buy some.
> Also no a Chinese dress is basically
> -pic-
> I just told my mom the other day, but I kinda screwed up telling her and now she thinks I just like wearing the clothes and not anything else.



That's really pretty. :3

lol@parents
How about your dad?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> That's really pretty. :3
> 
> lol@parents
> How about your dad?


He's in San Antonio until the 22nd.

I kinda do need help talking to them cause I like crossdressing fulltime and my dad is like Hank from King of the Hill.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He's in San Antonio until the 22nd.
> 
> I kinda do need help talking to them cause I like crossdressing fulltime.


The only thing I like about cross dressing is the undies, the g-strings are so damn comfy and not even in a sexual way. I guess it's just that fabric they use.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> The only thing I like about cross dressing is the undies, the g-strings are so damn comfy and not even in a sexual way. I guess it's just that fabric they use.


Yeah but the difference is that mine is non-sexual.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm a girl who joined FAF not too long ago... But most of what I get is crap for being a girl. Maybe it's just how I'm seeing it. Maybe it doesn't have to do with me being a girl. Seems like it at least sometimes. But whatever it is, I often don't seem welcome. idk.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hank from King of the Hill.



"6 am and already the boy ain't right"

I don't have any decent advice, but I hope he's cool about it. They should be happy if you are and all that.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah but the difference is that mine is non-sexual.


You ever see the movie John Tucker must die? cuz that were I got the idea to wear g-strings from.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I really want to get one of those Chinese dresses, but I don't have enough to buy one right now.
> Also no, technically speaking speaking liking crossdressers doesn't make you gay.
> 
> I do get why people find it offense, but I like it in a *non*-sexual *non*-gay way.


It looks sick and weird from my eyes with no offense.
Some might be different but guys with dresses are too sugesstive no mater how non sexual it is.


AleutheWolf said:


> I'm a real female...although I wish I weren't


Why not? We prefer you as you are :3.
Nothing to be afraid of!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It looks sick and weird from my eyes with no offense.
> Some might be different but guys with dresses are too sugesstive no mater how non sexual it is.



You are doing it wrong.





Yes. <333


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> "6 am and already the boy ain't right"
> 
> I don't have any decent advice, but I hope he's cool about it. They should be happy if you are and all that.


Yeah getting my mom to go along with it will be easy in comparison with my dad, I'm going to have to leave in a few to get the clothes and then I have to go to a superbowl party afterwords so I won't be able to dress until I get back.

*edit*I'm out of make-up too, wow my money gets spent quick.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You are doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS CUTE :3
I never talked about the otakumeshed dresses that I could wear to the next con. Though, I will probably see it again as last con. Last con I saw somebody ressing in a white dress as an angel O_O.
This picture is an expection because it's MAAANGAAAAA!


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> What do people think of the upswing of younger people and females in the fandom?
> Seems the majority of people joining the forum are female now.
> 
> *Do you think that the few 'decent' news reports on the fandom are
> ...



It's a trap, run away D: .


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You are doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot about the rule about anime already >[


----------



## Aleu (Feb 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why not? We prefer you as you are :3.
> Nothing to be afraid of!



It's not a fear, it's hatred. I'd rather be a gay man.
I'm tired of my folks always like "Why don't you wear dresses? Why don't you wear make-up? rabble rabble rabble feminism"

I just suffer from penis envy.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> It's not a fear, it's hatred. I'd rather be a gay man.
> I'm tired of my folks always like "Why don't you wear dresses? Why don't you wear make-up? rabble rabble rabble feminism"
> 
> I just suffer from penis envy.


There is nothing to be envious of. Penises are annoying and always get in the way.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 7, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> I'm a girl who joined FAF not too long ago... But most of what I get is crap for being a girl. Maybe it's just how I'm seeing it. Maybe it doesn't have to do with me being a girl. Seems like it at least sometimes. But whatever it is, I often don't seem welcome. idk.



I welcome you Kitt3n! I don't mind you joining threads, but I almost never see you post. =p


----------



## thejackalface (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmm, I'm female and have been in the artistic side of the fandom (drawing, making, appreciating others' art - as opposed to suiting and meets) for 8 years or so now. I've not noticed the amount of females go up myself, but that might be because I'm in a rather limited area of it. I hear meets can be a bit of a sausagefest, perhaps that puts girls off going.


----------



## Damian (Feb 7, 2010)

Just saying, I'm a female in the Fandom, so is my best friend (#2 lol) we've been in the fandom since grade 3, I did notice a lot that there were few other females in the fandom, it kind of annoyed me, lol.


----------



## Willow (Feb 7, 2010)

Stereotypical much?!


----------



## Smelge (Feb 7, 2010)

thejackalface said:


> I hear meets can be a bit of a sausagefest, perhaps that puts girls off going.



Never attended one, but word is that the Edinburgh meets tend to be sausagefests. Then they all go to a teashop and gay off.


So most girls will be safe, unless they look butch.


----------



## Willow (Feb 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Stereotypical much?!


I take that to offense, I'm a young female furry, and I'm not here because of the cute and cuddly animals...I'm here because I feel that I have an animal side...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I take that to offense, I'm a young female furry, and I'm not here because of the cute and cuddly animals...I'm here because I feel that I have an animal side...



I feel that way...although I'm a guy 

Rawr!  ^_^


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

So you're both here because you're delusional :V ?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> So you're both here because you're delusional :V ?



wat


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

...sure?


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wat



wat


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

You have no animal side. You are a human.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You have no animal side. You are a human.




My mate says I'm an animal in bed


----------



## Aleu (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> There is nothing to be envious of. Penises are annoying and always get in the way.



I'd rather have a penis than boobs. Eyes up HERE!


----------



## Willow (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You have no animal side. You are a human.


That's funny...because last time I checked, humans were animals...we're just not quadrupeds


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's funny...because last time I checked, humans were animals...we're just not quadrupeds



But...but...we're schmarters & stuffs...

Ah dammit.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 7, 2010)

ohoho bring on the smartassery


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's funny...because last time I checked, humans were animals...we're just not quadrupeds



WillowWulf 1 H&K 0


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You have no animal side. You are a human.





WillowWulf said:


> That's funny...because last time I checked, humans were animals...we're just not quadrupeds



Exactly, all your sides are animal sides. The way you said it it sounded like you though there was a non-animal side of you, which would be crazy :V .



AleutheWolf said:


> My internet boyfriend says my second life avatar is an animal in bed



Fixed :V .


----------



## Aleu (Feb 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Fixed :V .



I don't has internet boyfriend n00b. And I was just recently entered the furry fandom so I didn't have a second life avatar when I met him

phail


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 7, 2010)

Biting: the only animalistic quality I care to indulge in.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Biting: the only animalistic quality I care to indulge in.


I try not to bite no matter how much I want to, cuz I know when I start biting I wont let go till I pass out, or his ear comes off.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I try not to bite no matter how much I want to, cuz I know when I start biting I wont let go till I pass out, or his ear comes off.


 
Ew why go for the ear? the neck is better. My girlfriend has a bruise on hers from an impulse at the hookah bar last night. :j


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Ew why go for the ear? the neck is better. My girlfriend has a bruise on hers from an impulse at the hookah bar last night. :j


I can't bite necks I'll accidentally kill someone!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I try not to bite no matter how much I want to, cuz I know when I start biting I wont let go till I pass out, or his ear comes off.



Mike Tyson?


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Mike Tyson?


Damn I've been found out!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I can't bite necks I'll accidentally kill someone!


 
As long as you don't go for the muscle like I always want to do, you shouldn't do too much damage. If anything do what my partner does. She bites the base of my neck/shoulders


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> As long as you don't go for the muscle like I always want to do, you shouldn't do too much damage. If anything do what my partner does. She bites the base of my neck/shoulders


OK I might try that next time I get my boy in the mood <3


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 8, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Obvious lies.



Why so combative? I was just joking before but now I'm starting to think I was right :V .

Also biting is during sex is incredibly irritating, human teeth are too dull for it to feel good :[ .


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Also biting is during sex is incredibly irritating, human teeth are too dull for it to feel good :[ .


 
This, and it's always to hard or to soft, and plus it's better during foreplay.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Biting: the only animalistic quality I care to indulge in.


The only animal quality furries actually do when dry humping each other and trying to be as exotic as an italian whore is biting. It's so extreme.

Also, biting ears and neck is just too bad. Try on the chest or on the hip.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 8, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Why so combative? I was just joking before but now I'm starting to think I was right :V .
> .



Mind pointing out obvious lies?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 8, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> My mate says I'm an animal in bed


you rip out their internal organs?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you rip out their internal organs?


HULK SMASH!
:V

Also for the first time ever I'm actually taking us back on topic.
There are starting to be more females in the fandom, I can't remember the the exact number but every year there are around 4% more females, not alot but in three years instead of 4:1 guys to girls it will be 3:1.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> HULK SMASH!
> :V
> 
> Also for the first time ever I'm actually taking us back on topic.
> There are starting to be more females in the fandom, I can't remember the the exact number but every year there are around 4% more females, not alot but in three years instead of 4:1 guys to girls it will be 3:1.


we so we can now have 4 somes


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 8, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> we so we can now have 4 somes


Right now it's a five some, four somes are better cause that's one hole for each guy. :V


----------



## Attaman (Feb 8, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> we so we can now have 4 somes


If you went by number of persons, not personalities or body-mass.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 8, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you rip out their internal organs?



O_O


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 8, 2010)

1...2...3.... uhh... lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Right now it's a five some, four somes are better cause that's one hole for each guy. :V


I think thats why they keep the Guy to girl ratio down


----------



## nolifirecat (Feb 8, 2010)

Chick here. I only very recently abandoned my status as a looooooong time (4+ years) lurker after attending my first furcon with my girlfriend and deciding that I really want to move from the art enjoyment side of things into a more active social role.

Good gawd - I had always known I was swimming in testosterone with the fur coomunity, but I never really just how badly I am outnumbered until I went to RainFurrest. And so many BIG guys, too! Not just fat big (though there were a few), but tall! Especially the suiters with ears adding to the illusion of height. I felt really short...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2010)

nolifirecat said:


> Chick here. I only very recently abandoned my status as a looooooong time (4+ years) lurker after attending my first furcon with my girlfriend and deciding that I really want to move from the art enjoyment side of things into a more active social role.
> 
> Good gawd - I had always known I was swimming in testosterone with the fur coomunity, but I never really just how badly I am outnumbered until I went to RainFurrest. And so many BIG guys, too! Not just fat big (though there were a few), but tall! Especially the suiters with ears adding to the illusion of height. I felt really short...


Girls are short.
You were a lurker which is bad.
Why go to furcon? How did you even get to art based enjoyment? Yiffy art is enough. You were swimming in testosterone that has been turned into stone. There are tons of fat people and tall people, and fat is BAD but I won't start wikipedia on it. Ears adding illusion of height yes yes but it's still so furry. (Heh So Furry).
Judgement COMPLEEEEETE!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 8, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't has internet boyfriend n00b. And I was just recently entered the furry fandom so I didn't have a second life avatar when I met him
> 
> phail



You fail at spelling. 1: since when is fail spelt with PH/ and 2: it is "I don't HAVE an internet boyfriend, noob, not n00b. The only one showing signs of being a noob is you.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You fail at spelling. 1: since when is fail spelt with PH/ and 2: it is "I don't HAVE an internet boyfriend, noob, not n00b. The only one showing signs of being a noob is you.



please tell me you're not being serious about this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 8, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> please tell me you're not being serious about this.



No, I'm just in a nitpicky mood. Besides, some proper grammar here and there wont hurt anyone. I often wonder why people don't use it.


----------



## nolifirecat (Feb 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Girls are short.
> You were a lurker which is bad.
> Why go to furcon? How did you even get to art based enjoyment? Yiffy art is enough. You were swimming in testosterone that has been turned into stone. There are tons of fat people and tall people, and fat is BAD but I won't start wikipedia on it. Ears adding illusion of height yes yes but it's still so furry. (Heh So Furry).
> Judgement COMPLEEEEETE!


 

I'm short, even for a girl. 5'1" at twenty years old.
I don't see how lurking is bad - I just don't usually feel much need to be social online.
I found that I like the artwork and some of the social/spiritual aspects. I don't get off on fox dickgirls squirting milk from their beachball tits, I like the clean things and am fine with reasonable nudity. There's some really pretty clean artwork in the community.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No, I'm just in a nitpicky mood. Besides, some proper grammar here and there wont hurt anyone. I often wonder why people don't use it.



I can tolerate improper grammar. However if 
ppl tlk leik dis 
then it pisses me off.
There was one instance I ran into someone on a news site of a murdered high schooler and he/she was using the number 3 instead of 'e' for EVERY FRICKEN 'E'! In fact I think the majority of the letters were numbers. Felt like I was back in math class or something.


----------



## Novawolf7 (Feb 8, 2010)

100% straight female here. I know a lot of folks online who think I'm a guy or gay, because I tend to like stereotypically guy things, like yard work, trucks, fishing, and sports; and I tend to adamantly dislike so-called "girly stuff," like babies, cooking, shopping*, and the color pink. 

I tired of trying to convince them years ago. Let them have their fantasies. After all, I fantasize about Godzilla .


*My dislike of shopping does not apply to books, guns, or computers.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 8, 2010)

nolifirecat said:


> I'm short, even for a girl. 5'1" at twenty years old.
> I don't see how lurking is bad - I just don't usually feel much need to be social online.
> I found that I like the artwork and some of the social/spiritual aspects. I don't get off on fox dickgirls squirting milk from their beachball tits, I like the clean things and am fine with reasonable nudity. There's some really pretty clean artwork in the community.



There is nothing spiritual about the fandom.


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 8, 2010)

the bad part about having girls in the fandom? all the pms bullshit


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 8, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> the bad part about having girls in the fandom? all the pms bullshit



If you think PMS is bullshit then you are being kinda ignorant.


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 8, 2010)

lol if you get those two confused then I think youre being kinda a moron


----------



## nolifirecat (Feb 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There is nothing spiritual about the fandom.


This is not 4chan. There is no need to try to be a troll.

There are spiritual aspects to the community in a very small portion of the people. Feeling that you 'have the _soul_ of a wolf/fox/other critter' is by nature a _spiritual_ matter. 

The_ fandom_ and the community are two different things. Applying spirituality to the simple fandom (the 'I fap to foxes' and 'talking animals are cute/kinda cool looking' crowd) is indeed like applying spirituality to anime. BUT there are people in the community who connect to animals, nature and animal spirits on a really deep mental/emotional/spiritual level. They may not be common, but the minority does exist and deserves aknowledgement.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 8, 2010)

nolifirecat said:


> This is not 4chan. There is no need to try to be a troll.
> 
> There are spiritual aspects to the community in a very small portion of the people. Feeling that you 'have the _soul_ of a wolf/fox/other critter' is by nature a _spiritual_ matter.
> 
> The_ fandom_ and the community are two different things. Applying spirituality to the simple fandom (the 'I fap to foxes' and 'talking animals are cute/kinda cool looking' crowd) is indeed like applying spirituality to anime. BUT there are people in the community who connect to animals, nature and animal spirits on a really deep mental/emotional/spiritual level. They may not be common, but the minority does exist and deserves aknowledgement.



Hey I wasn't trying to be a troll! I was meerly stating MY point of view which is there is nothing spiritual about being fans of anthropomorphic animals, the sole basis of the fandom.

You just sounded like the typical furry "someone has a  negative view on something so he/she MUST be a troll".


----------



## footfoe (Feb 8, 2010)

From Encyclopedia Dramatica:
All furries are male. However, it may seem that there are female furries. In truth, there are no female furries, but only ones that are just guys acting like girls, or girls who were forced at gunpoint. If you see an exception, it is a cosplayer and not a real furry.


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 8, 2010)

But i has the boobs and no dick... and i like it here :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 8, 2010)

footfoe said:


> From Encyclopedia Dramatica:
> All furries are male. However, it may seem that there are female furries. In truth, there are no female furries, but only ones that are just guys acting like girls, or girls who were forced at gunpoint. If you see an exception, it is a cosplayer and not a real furry.




If anyone believes ED they would believe there is snow on the sun.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 8, 2010)

nolifirecat said:


> This is not 4chan. There is no need to try to be a troll.
> 
> There are spiritual aspects to the community in a very small portion of the people. Feeling that you 'have the _soul_ of a wolf/fox/other critter' is by nature a _spiritual_ matter.
> 
> The_ fandom_ and the community are two different things. Applying spirituality to the simple fandom (the 'I fap to foxes' and 'talking animals are cute/kinda cool looking' crowd) is indeed like applying spirituality to anime. BUT there are people in the community who connect to animals, nature and animal spirits on a really deep mental/emotional/spiritual level. They may not be common, but the minority does exist and deserves aknowledgement.



You're thinking of otherkin :V .


----------



## footfoe (Feb 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If anyone believes ED they would believe there is snow on the sun.


The furry article in ED is what first turned me into a furry


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 8, 2010)

There are women in furry? :O


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 8, 2010)

SerafinatheVixen said:


> But i has the boobs and no dick... and i like it here :3



This...not a bad thing. :3


----------



## nolifirecat (Feb 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Hey I wasn't trying to be a troll! I was meerly stating MY point of view which is there is nothing spiritual about being fans of anthropomorphic animals, the sole basis of the fandom.
> 
> You just sounded like the typical furry "someone has a negative view on something so he/she MUST be a troll".


 
I'm not that sort of whiner.  I just have a strong dislike of flat negativity without any form of backup or reasoning. I respect people's perspectives as being entirely different, but respect them more when there's a reason made apparent.

A good friend of mine trolls irl incessantly and is so damn proud of it that it tends to make me put up my metaphorical hackles pretty quickly.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 8, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> You're thinking of otherkin :V .





nolifirecat said:


> I'm not that sort of whiner.  I just have a strong dislike of flat negativity without any form of backup or reasoning. I respect people's perspectives as being entirely different, but respect them more when there's a reason made apparent.
> 
> A good friend of mine trolls irl incessantly and is so damn proud of it that it tends to make me put up my metaphorical hackles pretty quickly.



Look at what whitenoise said. There is no spirituality in the fandom, spirituality is NOT what furry is about. Furry is about being fans of anthro animals. therians, Otherkins etc just come in and like hide in the fandom as it is the only place they feel they "fit in".


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

my granny while on her deathbed/ she turned and said to me/"why must you view life so morbidly?"/"I tried to teach you right"/"but somewhere I went wrong"/"cuz you sang those"/"death death death death devil devil evil evil songs"

/random


----------



## paxil rose (Feb 8, 2010)

I bet $5 3/4 of them are men. Middle aged men.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 8, 2010)

Middle aged men witrh bald spots./

[what are we betting on]


----------



## nolifirecat (Feb 8, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> You're thinking of otherkin :V .


I suppose I stand corrected. But why should one not consider otherkin as part of the community? I may find the idea a little odd, but it seems excessively nitpicky to say that they don't belong/aren't a part of things. 

And while my experience isn't the end-all be-all answer, I have yet to run across one who doesn't appreciate the art. Why not include them? No one said belonging to two categories or groups isn't allowed.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 8, 2010)

There's not enough poonanny in furry. D:


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 8, 2010)

At least clean ones..


----------



## Aurali (Feb 9, 2010)

paxil rose said:


> I bet $5 3/4 of them are men. Middle aged men.



You'd lose that bet.. 3/4 quarters are really female.. but also jailbait...


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 9, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> At least clean ones..


Eww.


----------



## Bir (Feb 9, 2010)

Hm.. Thread is still going?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

I like females as much as the next person but they are also monsters, I say we send them back to where they came from :V


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I like females as much as the next person but they are also monsters, I say we send them back to where they came from :V


Our ribs?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Our ribs?


Mhmm ribs <3


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2010)

I heard someone say ribs. <3


----------



## footfoe (Feb 9, 2010)

leon said:


> I heard someone say ribs. <3


thats where women came from, man's rib(s)


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2010)

I know the story, but I want some fuckin RIBS. >=C


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I like females as much as the next person but they are also monsters, I say we send them back to where they came from :V


The kitchen?


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> The kitchen?


 
Oh you tho thilly. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 9, 2010)

leon said:


> I know the story, but I want some fuckin RIBS. >=C


Thanks now you got me craving ribs.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 9, 2010)

You know eating ribs gives you a 1 in 4 chance of getting food poisoning and a 1/1000 chance of dying from it. Also if your wondering 100% of statistics are made up.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> The kitchen?


 
Yush, they don't belong on the net but infront of the damn stove :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 9, 2010)

What's all this about ribs?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What's all this about ribs?


 
I don't know but now I want some fucking BBQ xD
(maybe thats cause I haven't eaten crap today T_T)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I don't know but now I want some fucking BBQ xD
> (maybe thats cause I haven't eaten crap today T_T)



I just had a kebab.

Keeping it on topic: KEBABS. MANLY FOOD.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I just had a kebab.
> 
> Keeping it on topic: KEBABS. MANLY FOOD.


 
shhh please don't talk about food, I'm hungry as hell right now and I can't get anything to eat at the moment cause I'm at work...also looking at your avy makes me want to play some TF2 right now


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Yush, they don't belong on the net but infront of the damn stove :3



Being a culinary student I only enforce gender stereotypes.

Or not, because I'm not sharing this fucking pie.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> shhh please don't talk about food, I'm hungry as hell right now and I can't get anything to eat at the moment cause I'm at work...also looking at your avy makes me want to play some TF2 right now



Eat a Sandvich.
A delicious _Scout _Sandvich... 
[/pervin']


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Eat a Sandvich.
> A delicious _Scout _Sandvich...
> [/pervin']


 
Hmm I was going to take the heavy's sandwich while he isn't looking xD



BlueberriHusky said:


> Being a culinary student I only enforce gender stereotypes.
> 
> Or not, because I'm not sharing this fucking pie.


 
Silly woman, there is no need to share when I can take what I want


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

More females in the fandom gives me more hope of finding a mate lol.  Just gotta find one my age in CT.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> More females in the fandom gives me more hope of finding a mate lol. Just gotta find one my age in CT.


 
but you know dating a furry is bad right? They got all kinds of mental problems but hey what ever floats your boat


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but you know dating a furry is bad right? They got all kinds of mental problems but hey what ever floats your boat


  >.< furries dont have mental problems...oh wait....


----------



## quayza (Feb 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but you know dating a furry is bad right? They got all kinds of mental problems but hey what ever floats your boat



Only partly true. There are some real nice ones out there.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Feb 9, 2010)

Most -real- females in the Furry fandom use their vaginas to attention-whore themselves and gain perks amongst all the sexually-starved males.  They know they don't have to compete against other women, so they form little cults of personality and string the dumb saps along by being as sexual as they possibly can without being called out on it.

But of course, no one will call them out on it because females are a rare commodity, and if the female in question is troubled she can always threaten to LEAVE THE FANDUMB FOREVA, which results in about a thousand posts from her male admirers begging them not to leave.

Me, I'm ambivalent about it either way, because I interact with enough women in real life at lounges and clubs that one less pussy won't hurt my feelings too much.   Go ahead, leave the fandom forever, see if I care.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 9, 2010)

I know how to make toast, mac'n cheese, ramen, and progresso soup.

OH! and cereal.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 9, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> More females in the fandom gives me more hope of finding a mate lol.  Just gotta find one my age in CT.



I find it extremely pathetic that some people only seem to want another furry as a mate. there is a whole world of females beyond the fandom, try looking there and increase your chances even more.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I know how to make toast, mac'n cheese, ramen, and progresso soup.
> 
> OH! and cereal.




Well throw in a place to stick myself *hint hint* on a cold dark night and you sir qualify as a woman in my books


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well throw in a place to stick myself *hint hint* on a cold dark night and you sir qualify as a woman in my books



go get her, tiger :grin:


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well throw in a place to stick myself *hint hint* on a cold dark night and you sir qualify as a woman in my books



I also have some lithium chloride and micropipettes..


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> go get her, tiger :grin:



OMG EPIC FAIL when I went to google a pic that fits this post, look at it!







It's a lion, not a tiger!



Zrcalo said:


> I also have some lithium chloride and micropipettes..



Sounds...kinky


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but you know dating a furry is bad right? They got all kinds of mental problems but hey what ever floats your boat


 
NEVER date a furry. Big mistake on my part.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> NEVER date a furry. Big mistake on my part.



but... baby I love you..


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 9, 2010)

Know what I've noticed?

Most fursuit makers are female.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I also have some lithium chloride and micropipettes..


IDK about the LiCl, but I could always use some micropipettes... You work in the field of biology, right?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> but... baby I love you..


 
-pepper sprays and runs to hide behind something-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Know what I've noticed?
> 
> Most fursuit makers are female.



I'm not that intelligent in the fields of fursuiters but I've seen a few more female suiters than males. Not many but a few.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> NEVER date a furry. Big mistake on my part.


I wanna date a furry because I like crazy chicks for some reason.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wanna date a furry because I like crazy chicks for some reason.


I would too, because It would probably be the only thing I'd ever have in common with a girl... >_>  Hell, I have at least one guy after me, and no girls... I don't mind ATM, though...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I wanna date a furry because I like crazy chicks for some reason.


 
Crazy chicks and furries are not the same. She just happened to be a batshit insane furry.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Crazy chicks and furries are not the same. She just happened to be a batshit insane furry.


But there are no sane furries.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But there are no sane furries.



Well you consider yourself a furry....and you seem fairly sane....


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well you consider yourself a furry....and you seem fairly sane....


I second that.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But there are no sane furries.


 
Sure there are. I'm fairly sane IRL.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Feb 9, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Sure there are. I'm fairly sane IRL.



Keep telling yourself that, champ.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Keep telling yourself that, champ.


 
I've not ever been institutionalized, and I am only on meds for anxiety. I consider that somewhat sane :3


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but you know dating a furry is bad right? They got all kinds of mental problems but hey what ever floats your boat




Oh really?  guess i have much to learn


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

> >.< furries dont have mental problems...oh wait....[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> > >.< furries dont have mental problems...oh wait....[
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> thats bullshit, why do you treat him differently then you treat me? you never sprayed me in the face...in fact you was trying to touch me :[


 
Because you seem actually weirded out by my advances


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 9, 2010)

This is taking it to a whole new level, I don't understand what it is but it is definitely going to a different level. Also who wouldn't be weirded out by a person claiming to be a cannibal and stuff O-0?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> This is taking it to a whole new level, I don't understand what it is but it is definitely going to a different level. Also who wouldn't be weirded out by a person claiming to be a cannibal and stuff O-0?


 
Who cares if I'm a cannibal? I wouldn't waste my time hunting people down and I'm very particular about where I get my "sustinence" from. Right now, my arms are my source because I don't trust anything else.

And if I weird you out that's your problem. Plenty of people deal with me with no issue.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 10, 2010)

Sure is quoting fail in here.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

*still enjoys knowing he snagged his girlfriend before she became a furry*


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 10, 2010)

is this thread about sanity now?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 10, 2010)

Apparently


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Because you seem actually weirded out by my advances



so if I acted like him you wouldn't touch me?
Damn it :[


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 10, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> so if I acted like him you wouldn't *touch *me?
> Damn it :[


Sexual >:]


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Sexual >:]



e_e

she/he will never touch me down there as long as I live >:V


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 10, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> e_e
> 
> she/he will never touch me down there as long as I live >:V


Aww don't smash your hopes so young!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 10, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Aww don't smash your hopes so young!



You'd have to kill me first and trust me, I don't die easily :V


----------



## Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I've not ever been institutionalized, and I am only on meds for anxiety. I consider that somewhat sane :3



Smokers are not sane.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> Smokers are not sane.



Wow I never really thought of it like that...Everyone I know that smokes is a bit....different.....


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 10, 2010)

Geek said:


> Smokers are not sane.



agreed... i smoke and i was dubbed insane, in fact im seeing a shrink, and have been for a few months now... yay me!!!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 10, 2010)

I still don't believe in girl furs.  

All female Furies are mythical sylvan sprites born out of ancient dark magic.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 10, 2010)

footfoe said:


> All female Furies are mythical sylvan sprites born out of ancient dark magic.


Or they are really men.


----------



## Kilala (Feb 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Or they are really men.


I find that offensive


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 10, 2010)

Kilala said:


> I find that offensive


Sorry.


----------



## Leon (Feb 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> but... baby I love you..


 
Please don't hurt me?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sorry.



man...thats A TRAP!!!


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 11, 2010)

I am just here to see if this thread is any better than the males thread.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I am just here to see if this thread is any better than the males thread.


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Don't hold your breath.


0.0
)-(


----------



## Mojotaian (Feb 11, 2010)

quayza said:


> I like fems in the fandom.


 
MOAR PEEPULZ!!!



Kilala said:


> I find that offensive


 
Then you're quite sensitive! Yes you are!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> 0.0
> )-(


If it's getting you horny then it's better.
If not there is always the male thre- NO! Don't go there, seriously, stay with the dark side. We have firepower of angry girls that urge to destroy!


----------



## Mojotaian (Feb 11, 2010)

Nothing a good fuck can't fix


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 11, 2010)

Male to Female ratio in this threadwow
girls are hot by the way


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> Male to Female ratio in this threadwow
> *girls are hot by the way*


Yes they are.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> Male to Female ratio in this threadwow
> girls are hot by the way



Titties!


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 11, 2010)

read my mind babe


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> read my mind babe


It says yiff.
UGHH
I just like naked girls with collars 8D


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It says yiff.
> UGHH
> I just like naked girls with collars 8D



What, no leash? 

Fail.

You can whip them with the handle end if they're out of line.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What, no leash?
> 
> Fail.
> 
> You can whip them with the handle end if they're out of line.


I'd whip them and sexualy abuse them.
Then stun gun them in the breasts and butt 8D.

No leash - Leashen HAHAHAHAHAHA Nope.

Epic fail becomes epic win.
brb slavery


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I'd whip them and sexualy abuse them.
> Then stun gun them in the breasts and butt 8D.
> 
> No leash - Leashen HAHAHAHAHAHA Nope.
> ...



Good god you're a monster

(keep it up)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Good god you're a monster
> 
> (keep it up)


Am I dangerous 8D?
No I'm not a monster I am a moe freak that is scarier.
And my friend has fetish to android girls


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> And my friend has fetish to android girls



Metallic boobs?

Do they have machine guns hidden in them?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> Male to Female ratio in this threadwow
> girls are hot by the way


but the ugly ones


but I rather have an average girl


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Metallic boobs?
> 
> Do they have machine guns hidden in them?


IDK, He told me that and I laughed at him saying that he wants to hump some machines. Not laughed too much, took it seriously and didn't do very much of anything. I came to his house and I asked him to show me pictures of those. He showed me a 3D shexy picture :3 and I asked him for more and he said that that's it. So it's not very advanced but if he needs to rape 
Apple than what do I have to do?
They sure have machine guns in them and yiff.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> but the ugly ones
> 
> 
> but I rather be an average girl


Does this sound better now :3?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Does this sound better now :3?


if I was a girl...then yes
then again my girlfriend likes being average, though she still complains on wanting to lose more weight when I'm telling her she ish fine


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 11, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> Male to Female ratio in this threadwow
> girls are hot by the way





CynicalCirno said:


> Yes they are.



Gay men would disagree.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Titties!



As long as they're not too big.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> As long as they're not too big.


and what you would gauge at too big


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> As long as they're not too big.



I would like not to suffocate, yes.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> and what you would gauge at too big



Anything past a C cup.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 11, 2010)

>> Boob talk, in MY thread?










... Awe <3


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> >> Boob talk, in MY thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You were talking about females. Boob talk is inevitable.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Breasts are there so we men can have something to look at other than your ugly ass faces :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree, C is probably the limit for me...oversized boobs are for chick who are either freaks of nature or are too overly obsessed with how they look (and end up getting fake ones just to look that much "better")


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Breasts are there so we men can have something to look at other than your ugly ass faces :V



Too bad men don't have anything similar.

And you wonder why the female furs never talk to you guys.

Get boobies. Then we'll talk.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Breasts are there so we men can have something to look at other than your ugly ass faces :V


:< And I thought I had so much more going for me. 
I forgot all men like dick.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> if I was a girl...then yes
> then again my girlfriend likes being average, though she still complains on wanting to lose more weight when I'm telling her she ish fine


I feel the same as you.
If I was a girl I'd like it.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Gay men would disagree.



Oh yes they would.



Ishnuvalok said:


> As long as they're not too big.



Because then they are disguisting.



SugarMental said:


> >> Boob talk, in MY thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't you also have boobs?


Ishnuvalok said:


> You were talking about females. Boob talk is inevitable.


Oh yes it is . INEVITABLE


south syde fox said:


> Breasts are there so we men can have something to look at other than your ugly ass faces :V



Also, it's not us looking at them. It's them looking at us. Yes I'm talking about breasts. That thing you want to touch :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :< And I thought I had so much more going for me.
> I forgot all gay men like dick.


 
fix'd it for you 
I like breasts as much as the next guy but not breasts that belong to a female in this fandom, I'll make sure to stay clear of those :\



BlueberriHusky said:


> Too bad men don't have anything similar.
> 
> And you wonder why the female furs never talk to you guys.
> 
> Get boobies. Then we'll talk.


 
Hell no, if anything the last person I would want to talk to is a female fur, they are hideous monstrosities ._.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol. Sorry you feel that way. :< Dun look at me.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Lol. Sorry you feel that way. :< Dun look at me.


 
You don't have to tell me twice, I'll make sure not to look your way again


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Anything past a C cup.


hmmm I would say D for me but I can tolerate DD, natural of course though


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Too bad men don't have anything similar.
> 
> And you wonder why the female furs never talk to you guys.
> 
> Get boobies. Then we'll talk.



Manboobs? Oh god.....

Either that or becoming a dickgirl. 

None please D:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> :< And I thought I had so much more going for me.
> I forgot all men like dick.


I hate dick.
The only dick I see is dickfaces.
It applies to almost all people I see with my naked eye.
Naked eye means I don't use the scouter to tell it's power level.
I don't think you have an ugly ass face.
But everyone thinks I don't have abrain or it's utterly retarded so..
HATERS


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> You don't have to tell me twice, I'll make sure not to look your way again


B'aw. :< It's okay I'd likely not get with a dude in the fandom either.


.... Besides my mate.
Who I knew well before the fandom.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> B'aw. :< It's okay I'd likely not get with a dude in the fandom either.
> 
> 
> .... Besides my mate.
> Who I knew well before the fandom.


I can't seem to stick a mate. I think I'll give up on guys ... again.  From now on it's only Gals fur me!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> B'aw. :< It's okay I'd likely not get with a dude in the fandom either.
> 
> 
> .... Besides my mate.
> Who I knew well before the fandom.


Daww...
Am I a part of the fandom?
I think not *denied*



Ravefox_twi said:


> I can't seem to stick a mate. *I think I'll give up on guys ... again.  From now on it's only Gals fur me*!


Aww...
WHAT ARE GALS FURS? SOUNDS WEIRD.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Aww...
> WHAT ARE GALS FURS? SOUNDS WEIRD.


Gal is slang for Female and Fur is short for Furry 
in other words Furies with tits and a vag!

Edit: I'm still open to Herms


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Manboobs? Oh god.....
> 
> Either that or becoming a dickgirl.
> 
> None please D:



Do not want


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Gal is slang for Female and Fur is short for Furry
> in other words Furies with tits and a vag!
> 
> Edit: I'm still open to Herms


Okay then.
FEMALE FURRIES ARE THE BEST.
Now what are herms?
Sounds like maggots.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Okay then.
> FEMALE FURRIES ARE THE BEST.
> Now what are herms?
> Sounds like maggots.


Herms are hard to explain, just go to f-chan, I think you'll figure it out.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Okay then.
> FEMALE FURRIES ARE THE BEST.
> Now what are herms?
> Sounds like maggots.



Herms are male AND female

I honestly cannot see how they turn people on


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Herms are male AND female
> 
> I honestly cannot see how they turn people on



Well...I gotta agree with you on that one. Not hating on them but I do find them....different?


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well...I gotta agree with you on that one. Not hating on them but I do find them....different?


I just find herms interesting because their the only ones who can literally F--- them selves.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well...I gotta agree with you on that one. Not hating on them but I do find them....different?



A lot of furry stuff makes me do the :| face

And then go play videogames or make stir-fry


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> B'aw. :< It's okay I'd likely not get with a dude in the fandom either.
> 
> 
> .... Besides my mate.
> Who I knew well before the fandom.


 
I don't want anyone from the fandom period, if I find out my girlfriend is a furry I'm dumping that ho right then and there


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I don't want anyone from the fandom period, if I find out my girlfriend is a furry I'm dumping that ho right then and there


Well.. good luck with that. o__o
Dumping a chick based on an interest, you'll go far.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Well.. good luck with that. o__o
> Dumping a chick based on an interest, you'll go far.


 
any interest but furries, god knows that every single one of them have mental defects and women already have enough problems just being normal, making them a furry just makes the problems 10 times worst...just no I don't think I'll be able to stay with or have a furry girlfriend, its just not possible


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> any interest but furries, god knows that every single one of them have mental defects and women already have enough problems just being normal, making them a furry just makes the problems 10 times worst...just no I don't think I'll be able to stay with or have a furry girlfriend, its just not possible


Sexist and a furry hater. I think I'm in love <3


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> any interest but furries, god knows that every single one of them have* mental defects* and women already have enough problems just being normal, making them a furry just makes the problems 10 times worst...just no I don't think I'll be able to stay with or have a furry girlfriend, its just not possible



Like the furry guys are any better? :V


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 11, 2010)

True. I would love to meet a normal furry chick. I've only met one so far who was attractive, and another who was remotely attractive, but I'm pretty sure they both have some problems. Can't say for the first one though since I don't know her personal life. Though if you can't handle someone elses problems remotely you're going to have a hard time dealing with anyone. That's one thing you generally deal with in relationships. And in this day and age if she isn't completely sheltered and rich she's going to have _something_ wrong with her.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Herms are male AND female
> 
> I honestly cannot see how they turn people on



Boobs or manboobs, or boobs on men?


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Boobs or manboobs, or boobs on men?



Herms

But manboobs of both sorts, too


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Herms are male AND female
> 
> I honestly cannot see how they turn people on


IT can't.
I find Hon da wa more turning on.
I find you more turning on.
I find much more things turning on than a chick with dick.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Sexist and a furry hater. I think I'm in love <3


 
Most furries are annoying and they take furry stuff to the extreme, and girls are nice but holy hell trying to understand them is almost like trying to learn calculus while drunk e_e

Right now I'm not looking for a relationship and I'm actually pretty happy not being in one since they almost always turn bad anyways :\



BlueberriHusky said:


> Like the furry guys are any better? :V


 
nope, thats why I said they all got mental fuck ups but I'm not dating guys so that point doesn't apply to me :V



SugarMental said:


> True. I would love to meet a normal furry chick. I've only met one so far who was attractive, and another who was remotely attractive, but I'm pretty sure they both have some problems. Can't say for the first one though since I don't know her personal life. Though if you can't handle someone elses problems remotely you're going to have a hard time dealing with anyone. That's one thing you generally deal with in relationships. And in this day and age if she isn't completely sheltered and rich she's going to have _something_ wrong with her.


 
I know that, thats why I am making sure I stay out of relationships for the time being...besides I'm broke as hell and going to college, even if I wanted to I wouldn't be able to spend much time nor money on a girl since most of my time is spent working or doing some sort of school work


----------



## princevulpine (Feb 11, 2010)

There was another thread discussing the rarity of females in fandom.
I wonder if hetero-sexual males are even more rare.  I would be one on them, BTW.  They also refered to "situationally gay," I was under the impression that one "is" or "is not."  It's about who you are not what you choose to be based on your "situation."
I think that females in the fandom automatically become hotter, just by being into it.  And, not to end this on a nasty note, but guys who try to deceive other guys into thinking that they are female is akin to sexual predatory behavior.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> girls are nice but holy hell trying to understand them is almost like trying to learn calculus while drunk e_e



^ Why I stopped dating them and just starting enjoying the boobies. How did we get off that subject, anyway? It was a fantastic subject.



CynicalCirno said:


> IT can't.
> I find Hon da wa more turning on.
> I find you more turning on.
> I find much more things turning on than a chick with dick.



Dick in a waffle iron?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ^ Why I stopped dating them and just starting enjoying the boobies. How did we get off that subject, anyway? It was a fantastic subject.


 
my presence alone can derail threads...its a gift but also a curse =_=


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> my presence alone can derail threads...its a gift but also a curse =_=



You took it too far this time. ;_;


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Herms



Seeing how some people get turned on by putting on diaper and shitting themselves, herms seem normal.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You took it too far this time. ;_;


 
Inorite? XD





*...MISSION COMPLETE!!!*


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> girls are nice but holy hell trying to understand them is almost like trying to learn calculus while drunk e_e


Luckly I figured out mines, she doesnt like very fancy stuff and with the relationships she had (guys leaving her for better eye candy) shes just glad I rather just hang out with her over my own friends. She doesnt like me drinking though so I agreed only 2 bottles a month, and she wants me be honest to which I am though I dont soften the bluntness

just wish she wouldnt be so sad a lot


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> True. I would love to meet a normal furry chick. I've only met one so far who was attractive, and another who was remotely attractive, but I'm pretty sure they both have some problems. Can't say for the first one though since I don't know her personal life. Though if you can't handle someone elses problems remotely you're going to have a hard time dealing with anyone. That's one thing you generally deal with in relationships. And in this day and age if she isn't completely sheltered and rich she's going to have _something_ wrong with her.


Something is obviously wrong with furry girls, yes that's true.
Furry guys are just horny, mostly at other guys.
I still don't see why social and currency problems should make you a furry.
I am here, talking with furries as if they were my best friends, gone through a completly normal life and not suffering.
I have never met a furry in my own eyes, although I saw one on youtube, one on FAF that quitted because none from my country joined and heard from aldo my horny gay pedo friend that he knows somebody that publishes yiff. I am sure that from all those I know the best. I do, know the best. I asked, of course and not began being a newfag fanboy of dog penis. Chicks here are bitches so they are off the list. Some people I have seen and talked to might be furries or completly horny as two girls got into bnny girl costumes :3.
That's about it from the hard spot. I'm sure that everybody knows where I'm located - if not see my avatar.



BlueberriHusky said:


> ^ Why I stopped dating them and just starting enjoying the boobies. How did we get off that subject, anyway? It was a fantastic subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Dick in a waffle iron?


Dick in holy armor of TANKS.
Also, you stopped dating.. girls? YURI YURI HOT HOT :3 *awesomeface*


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Chicks here are bitches



Yo.



CynicalCirno said:


> Also, you stopped dating.. girls? YURI YURI HOT HOT :3 *awesomeface*



Date=no

Yuri=yes

Coffee=yes also


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Date=no
> 
> Yuri=yes
> 
> Coffee=yes also


 
I'd have to agree with you on this ^^


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I'd have to agree with you on this ^^



You have a penis, you can't do yuri >:c


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Yo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inirite?
Yeah, chicks are bitches here, acting all ass like with their fugly ass faces and fake boobs. Their veeginas must feel like kalkar(And kalkar is the best to build forts  NOPE).
Date? What no? Well...
Yuri = Big yes, I love seeing girls kiss and cum together :3
Coffee = Never liked and probably never will. My special edition of I- vannila is the best. It's secret is to change the amount of ingridients and order each time.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You have a penis, you can't do yuri >:c


 
but I got eyes and so I shall watch


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You have a penis, you can't do yuri >:c


He can fap at it.
You don't have penis so you can't.
Though, you can insert fingers into hole to provide more fapping to south syde.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You have a penis, you can't do yuri >:c



Hey now, there's nothing wrong with penises |C


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> He can fap at it.
> You don't have penis so you can't.
> Though, you can insert fingers into hole to provide more fapping to south syde.


 
This as well <3


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Hey now, there's nothing wrong with penises |C



Who ever said there was? :3



CynicalCirno said:


> He can fap at it.
> You don't have penis so you can't.
> Though, you can insert fingers into hole to provide more fapping to south syde.



There's better things than fingers. If you weren't Canadian, you'd know this.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Hey now, there's nothing wrong with penises |C


Penis can be lifted up, be lively, grow up in sizes and do penis push ups.
Vaginas, are hairy spots stuck in the place but they are very satisfying, nice and combine well with a horny personnel. Veeginas are the best  Now say that to a fangirl or a YURI Fangirl.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Who ever said there was? :3
> 
> 
> 
> There's better things than fingers. If you weren't Canadian, you'd know this.


I am not canadian.
Take a look at my avatar.The helmet.
There is the mouth to lick veeginas, also, you can sniff it and feel the glory.
I'd not know that if I was treating women like men.
Women are holy.
If they are rape victims it's also fun, because you can share their pain.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Who ever said there was? :3



<-<;

No one I guess ;>->


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

*waiting for this tread to get the same faith of the males one*


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> *waiting for this tread to get the same faith of the males one*



...

...

...

I'm sorry, I was staring at your sig. What?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
mesmerizing boobs @.@

I want them...in my face XD


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm sorry, I was staring at your sig. What?



It's not polite to stare at-*notices boobs and stares*


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> mesmerizing boobs @.@
> 
> I want them...in my face XD



It fascinates me that reptiles can have them, but at the same time I like it.

Thread back on track. Well done, folks.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It fascinates me that reptiles can have them, but at the same time I like it.
> 
> Thread back on track. Well done, folks.



Boobs save everything. Now, if they could only stop bullets....


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Boobs save everything. Now, if they could only stop bullets....



They can if they're equipped with machine guns, or lasers.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It fascinates me that reptiles can have them, but at the same time I like it.
> 
> Thread back on track. Well done, folks.


 
Hmm a female thread might be harder to derail than I though :\

Now truthfully I don't mind if there are a bunch of girls in the fandom or not, I don't see them any differently than any other person though online there aren't as much cause yea there are a bunch of horny guys probably hounding them and what not which would be annoying if I had to deal with it all the time but from what I've heard there is a lot more IRL...this sucks being serious, there are no lulz to be had D:

I think I'll go to being an asshole on the internet, its far more rewarding


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> mesmerizing boobs @.@
> 
> I want them...in my face XD



Nah. Not too much. This character doesn't fit me.
I don't like characters(Or people DUH) with oversized breasts, because that can be disguisting at times. Some are cute with payloads of chest and some are utterly cute while flat. Every female got her own charming magic and I think I'd easily fall for each one. When I find the set of breasts that fit me, I will put my head there as I snuggled like a furry and licked it as if it was two ice cream balls. Even if he ice cream is melted and now flat I'll lick it.
Now, I want to know, is the rarity of the females here afraid of me? Hate me? Distrust me? Because I like them and I deserve them liking me back 8


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Nah. Not too much. This character doesn't fit me.
> I don't like characters(Or people DUH) with oversized breasts, because that can be disguisting at times. Some are cute with payloads of chest and some are utterly cute while flat. Every female got her own charming magic and I think I'd easily fall for each one. When I find the set of breasts that fit me, I will put my head there as I snuggled like a furry and licked it as if it was two ice cream balls. Even if he ice cream is melted and now flat I'll lick it.



Jesus fuck WHAT?

Anyway, they're a little on the balloon-y side, but they're _nice _balloon-y boobs.

Also blue.



south syde fox said:


> Hmm a female thread might be harder to derail than I though :\



You didn't count on me being here, is all.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> They can if they're equipped with machine guns, or lasers.



So I'll have to apply the rules of firearms safety or laser handling safety while handling boobs?


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> So I'll have to apply the rules of firearms safety or laser handling safety while handling boobs?



It might be wise. You never know. With nipples like that dragon's (?), I'd count on it actually.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You didn't count on me being here, is all.


 
Nope, that sig saved the day...she has nice melons :3


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Nope, that sig saved the day...she has nice melons :3



I'd smash those on my belly with a rock any day~ :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

...I also think I'm the only one supplying the only source of breast on this forum now.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'd smash those on my belly with a rock any day~ :3


 
i lol'd yet again today x3


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It might be wise. You never know. With nipples like that dragon's (?), I'd count on it actually.



I think I'll put on some body armor....just to be safe.......


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Jesus fuck WHAT?
> 
> Anyway, they're a little on the balloon-y side, but they're _nice _balloon-y boobs.
> 
> ...


Are you female? Because that might be someone's wet dream.
Also, what? I said my opinion, although it was half minded while I was hearing music and looking at that sig.
Please, I don't believe in jesus so don't make me remember him.I belive only in god and not his "Followers" that made another relligion not followed by the start of all relligions. Mine. You can read that from my mind.
Balloon y?
Again, each girl has her own magic. Even if she's flat - she might turn out like a loli and that will attract people. If she got iron balls on her chest then they are fake and gay.
Also blue - wait what?
What are you trying to imply?
Also my friend likes android girls so I asked him if he would fuck a cyberman.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Are you female?



I'm an omni-gender tentacle monster. C'mere.



CynicalCirno said:


> What are you trying to imply?



That stuff about ice cream titties. Do want.

Mint chocolate chip flavor would be best.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm an omni-gender tentacle monster. C'mere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
your avatar is too fucking cute and funny xD


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm an omni-gender tentacle monster. C'mere.


I thought I sent you back to the Japanese store I bought you from >[


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm an omni-gender tentacle monster. C'mere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw ya c'mere 8D
I'm an omni-perverted anti personnel bob boob freako. YAY. 
Yeah, ice cream titties are the best.
I would not want mint, but a strawberry one with chocolate.
Strawberry panties also work but if there is none it's even better.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 11, 2010)

Awful lotta dick in this thread made for females :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Awful lotta dick in this thread made for females :V


the male one got locked thats why


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Awful lotta dick in this thread made for females :V


 
Its that awesome bear and of course, females aren't supposed to be on the internets remember


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I thought I sent you back to the Japanese store I bought you from >[



I have escaped and embarked on a quest to find myself--and molest people.



CynicalCirno said:


> Naw ya c'mere 8D
> I'm an omni-perverted anti personnel bob boob freako. YAY.
> Yeah, ice cream titties are the best.
> I would not want mint, but a strawberry one with chocolate.
> Strawberry panties also work but if there is none it's even better.



Peach would be good also.

Edible panties sound bothersome.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Fuck, double post AFTER LIFE fail


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I have escaped and embarked on a quest to find myself--and molest people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peach would be good, yes.
Also, pineapple and apple work.
Grapes are too loli.
Edible panties sound bothersome because you don't eat them but what BEHIND them.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 11, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Its that awesome bear and of course, females aren't supposed to be on the internets remember



Ohai, and I'm not on the internet. I'm in the kitchen COMMUNICATING WITH MY MIND


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Peach would be good, yes.
> Also, pineapple and apple work.
> Grapes are too loli.



I've never had any of those. 8(



CynicalCirno said:


> Edible panties sound bothersome because you don't eat them but what BEHIND them.



So essentially

You chew a hole in the panties

And start licking what's beneath?

Or just eat the whole thing?

What if you accidentally bite the naughty bits?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Ohai, and I'm not on the internet. I'm in the kitchen COMMUNICATING WITH MY MIND


Does it work well?
Because  most brains think about porn while on the interspetsnaz.
Also, it spills radiation.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I've never had any of those. 8(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After chewing a hole, you push your tounge deep inside towards the veeginas in hope to find treasury 8D
After that you are free to either eat the panties or replace them with the victim's chest.
What I said makes me perverted?


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What I said makes me perverted?



Yes.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Yes.


Good thing I am not like that in RL 8D
If we are already talking about veeginas and breasts then I would elaborate my imagination.
I am completly safe.
Trust me.
PLEASE BLUE!!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Ohai, and I'm not on the internet. I'm in the kitchen COMMUNICATING WITH MY MIND


 
You are truely amazing x3



BlueberriHusky said:


> Yes.


 
lol and I bet it turned you on


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

this thread shall be locked due to all the guys from the guy one will end up coming here D=

also "Meow bitches, meow"


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Good thing I am not like that in RL 8D
> If we are already talking about veeginas and breasts then I would elaborate my imagination.
> I am completly safe.
> Trust me.
> PLEASE BLUE!!!



Brb hiding someplace far away



south syde fox said:


> lol and I bet it turned you on



What can I say, I find Canadians sexy.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Brb hiding someplace far away


hide in the shipping crate


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 11, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Brb hiding someplace far away
> 
> What can I say, I find Canadians sexy.


 but don't they say eh after every sentence and smell of maple syrup?
Well what ever floats your boat I always say


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 11, 2010)

Has anyone ever thought of buying edible panties just to eat them? Or do they not taste good enough?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Has anyone ever thought of buying edible panties just to eat them? Or do they not taste good enough?


I'll send my friend to do that, but heard from some they do rather taste good


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'll send my friend to do that, but heard from some they do rather taste good



Nice can I have one? also Females (I don't wanna get too derailed) they are becoming more popular, also I asked that chick in my school if she was a furry... she wasn't but she gave me her number and has like 5 furry friends so XD.


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 12, 2010)

I leave for 3 and a half hours and everyone.. lol wtf
This thread just collapsed and vomited itself out in perverted form
ha


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Brb hiding someplace far away
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say, I find Canadians sexy.


That's okay I'm not biting.
Or RAPING 8D
Good lord, My canadian friend has an android girl fetish.
He isn't lovable.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

moar liek SHEmales amirite?


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> moar liek SHEmales amirite?



no I don't believe you are.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> You're thinking of otherkin :V .


The furry fandom is a branch of otherkin...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The furry fandom is a branch of otherkin...


OBJECTION!
You are wrong.
Some furries might be of these useless crapheads called otherkins, but I don't think everyone is so like that. Some might enjoy the art. Some might join the lulz. Some might like fursuiting and other furry accesorries.
Why I call otherkins crapheads? Because they are obsessed with animal spirits and they think they are one themselves in a human body.
SUPRESSION!
I say that there is no thing such as spirits as they can't be two things that rule this world : Energy and Matter.
Animal spirits? NOPE, because animals have the least willpower.
You? SHPIEL!
OBSESSION!
Yes that's what I think on otherkins 
I am free to give my opinion on mad people.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The furry fandom is a branch of otherkin...



I imagine many otherkin would be pretty pissed off at you for lumping their bullshit asspie religion in with an online fetish community/social retard hugbox/sex offender haven. From what I've heard most don't want anything to do with the fandom, even though whether they admit it or not they all flog their withered, defunct genitalia to the same crudely rendered dog dicks as your average furfag :V .


----------



## Aurali (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The furry fandom is a branch of otherkin...



Carenath's gonna geeeet you.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> *OBJECTION!*
> You are wrong.
> Some furries might be of these useless crapheads called otherkins, but I don't think everyone is so like that. Some might enjoy the art. Some might join the lulz. Some might like fursuiting and other furry accesorries.
> Why I call otherkins crapheads? Because they are obsessed with animal spirits and they think they are one themselves in a human body.
> ...



FETTUCINI!
LINGUINI!
MARTINI!
BIKINI!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The furry fandom is a branch of otherkin...



You marm, clearly have no idea what you are talking about.

Furry fandom /=/ Spirituality.

Otherkin is an off-branch of Therianthropy although most of your new age flufftards won't admit it.

Some furs are also otherkin but the two have nothing to do with each other. Often time the two groups have a healthy hate for each other. I'm sure I know of more than a few who would flame you for insinuating all otherkin as being furfags.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 13, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Otherkin is an off-branch of Therianthropy although most of your new age flufftards won't admit it.



THANK YOU! *goes off to celebrate*


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The furry fandom is a branch of otherkin...



No.
No
No!


Otherkin may be in the fandom, but it has NOTHING to do with it.

Now please take your plagan fluff somewhere else, pl0x.



nolifirecat said:


> .
> 
> There are spiritual aspects to the community in a very small portion of the people. Feeling that you 'have the _soul_ of a wolf/fox/other critter' is by nature a _spiritual_ matter.
> 
> The_ fandom_ and the community are two different things. Applying spirituality to the simple fandom (the 'I fap to foxes' and 'talking animals are cute/kinda cool looking' crowd) is indeed like applying spirituality to anime. BUT there are people in the community who connect to animals, nature and animal spirits on a really deep mental/emotional/spiritual level. They may not be common, but the minority does exist and deserves aknowledgement.



I may have a spiritual connecton to animals and all of that hippie fluff, but in now way, shape or form, that the fandom is spiritual. It's a goddamn HOBBY.

Saying such things would almost put us on the level of some weird sex cult.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> FETTUCINI!
> LINGUINI!
> MARTINI!
> BIKINI!


MATSOUKA SHIT!
Also, Bikini got hydrogen bomb'd.
Martini sounds like an italioano namawa.
Linguina is luigi.
Fettucini is sauce.




Aurali said:


> THANK YOU! *goes off to celebrate*


You seem happy for a very certain reason.
HEAVY ARTILLIRY!
Now I go celebrate as well.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No.
> No
> No!
> 
> ...


There are botherkins in the fandom :[
NO! WHAT HAVE I DONE!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The furry fandom is a branch of otherkin...


Get out...go get your info right, then come back here so we can verbally smack you


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> There are botherkins in the fandom :[
> NO! WHAT HAVE I DONE!



What the hell are Botherkins?!?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What the hell are Botherkins?!?


Otherkins that bother me.
= all otherkins


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No.
> No
> No!
> 
> ...


Actually...that wasn't what I was getting at...

Yea sure, they're farther apart than say, therianthropy and otherkin...but think of them as like synonyms..eventually, the synonyms won't resemble the original word...

The way I read into it, otherkin is a blanket for this whole glass menagerie of other things not even related to the spiritual aspect..

Got it now? 
I wouldn't say it if I hadn't done my homework..


----------



## Aurali (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Actually...that wasn't what I was getting at...
> 
> Yea sure, they're farther apart than say, therianthropy and otherkin...but think of them as like synonyms..eventually, the synonyms won't resemble the original word...
> 
> ...



*head desks* go home...


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Aurali said:


> *head desks* go home...


*face paw*

I think my point blew over the heads of many...I can't put it in a simpler form...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *face paw*
> 
> I think my point blew over the heads of many...I can't put it in a simpler form...



I think what she's trying to say is "You got it wrong...."


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Otherkins that bother me.
> = all otherkins



they hate you because you're just fucking stupid.
go do yourself and ours a favour and commit suicide.

just go do it.
now.

furries hate you and so do otherkin because you're fucking stupid and reject all notion of EDUMECATION.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think what she's trying to say is "You got it wrong...."


I think I have a bad choice of wording...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The furry fandom is a branch of otherkin...



Wrong! otherkin is a branch of the fandom NOT vice versa.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Wrong! otherkin is a branch of the fandom NOT vice versa.



you know... if anyone wants to troll furfags, they should just say

"furry is a branch of otherkin"

chaos thus ensues.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you know... if anyone wants to troll furfags, they should just say
> 
> "furry is a branch of otherkin"
> 
> chaos thus ensues.


.... I think I have to go Google other kin now


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> .... I think I have to go Google other kin now


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Wrong! otherkin is a branch of the fandom NOT vice versa.


The fandom are more synonymous with therians...
Because otherkin includes things like therians and vampires...


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 13, 2010)

OMG Otherkin are retards! ... at least the site I saw was.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> they hate you because you're just fucking stupid.
> go do yourself and ours a favour and commit suicide.
> 
> just go do it.
> ...


what
no
Objection.... people...
Forget it, I am too lazy and depressed to even hate somebody here.
Even my trolling is off.
Commiting suicide isn't an option because I am too good for that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The fandom are more synonymous with therians...
> Because otherkin includes things like therians and vampires...



Therians are people not things. I'd seriously gtfo while you still can.

Otherkin is NOT what the fandom is about, period.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Therians are people not things. I'd seriously gtfo while you still can.
> 
> Otherkin is NOT what the fandom is about, period.


Half-human/half-animal...(We're all people...)

Otherkin is not what the fandom is about, yes, yes, I know...

My point was that, yea sure, otherkin is like a general thing...
Otherkin is more synonymous with therians or vampires, but antonymous with the fandom...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Half-human/half-animal...(We're all people...)
> 
> Otherkin is not what the fandom is about, yes, yes, I know...
> 
> ...




God just stfu about dumb shit and quit derailing the thread. Go pester 4chan or something while you're at it...we got enough annoyance going on here as it is.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

sure is newfag in here.

we must purge the system before we become overrun.

listen...

*FURRY IS ABOUT ANTHROPOMORPHIC ANIMAL PEOPLE HAVING KINKY SEX.
that is ALL what it is about.
nothing deeper than that. period.*


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sure is newfag in here.
> 
> we must purge the system before we become overrun.
> 
> ...


Fix'd to have choices below
"Having sexual attraction to"
"Liking"
"raping childhood"
"wishing to be childhood"
"being a fan of"


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Actually...that wasn't what I was getting at...
> 
> Yea sure, they're farther apart than say, therianthropy and otherkin...but think of them as like synonyms..eventually, the synonyms won't resemble the original word...
> 
> ...




Looks like you skimmed and did a half ass job, and you did not do your homework at all.

Otherkin in formation is/was supposed to be a purely spiritualistic thing. They were looking for an alternate spirituality. Otherkin encompasses all "Other" kin. What makes it an "Otherkin" is that you feel spiritual "kinship" in soul with something that isn't human. This is a generalized approach. 

 An Otherkin who feels a "Kinship" with wolves and a furry who has a Wolf Avatar that likes them is completely different. One has a spiritualistic aspect and the other does not. 




WillowWulf said:


> The fandom are more synonymous with therians...
> Because otherkin includes things like therians and vampires...



If you go to an Otherkin site, they will tell you all sorts of things like this, such as  "Otherkin deals with mythological Kin and Therianthropy deals with earthly Kin". You should take these claims with a grain of salt. Read further to see why.






WillowWulf said:


> Half-human/half-animal...(We're all people...)
> 
> Otherkin is not what the fandom is about, yes, yes, I know...
> 
> ...




I find your questionable intellect offensive, and your existence embarrassing.

Otherkin has been around for at least....20 years plus, while Therianthropy is over 2000 years old. 


*History Lesson 101*
The first use of the term can be traced to Greek origins, but it was the description of certain types of people they would have encountered when trading in places in Africa. Since then, the term was carried over to the Roman empire. The Catholics and the puritans used it later on as a description for those who practiced the animistic religions. When the puritans used it, they were describing the Native Americans in certain practices that they considered "Demonic".

What modern therianthropy was basically Animistic in nature without the whole "physical shape-shifting" or reincarnation as many fluffs would think. It is really a connection to an animal that represents something, but it is not you.* Therianthropy was not supposed to be the belief that you have a soul other than human.*

That age of modern Therianthropy is over because fluff-fags with "Special Snowflake Syndrome" have corrupted the name. With the taint, it has lost all meaning to those who practice it in these modern times. The term is associated with whack-jobs who flip burgers...which is completely separate from the fandom.

At the end of the day, don't try to lump furry with Otherkin, or either forms of Therianthropy. In doing so, you turn spirituality into a fanclub. 

It should NOT be a fanclub.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Looks like you skimmed and did a half ass job, and you did not do your homework at all.
> 
> Otherkin in formation is/was supposed to be a purely spiritualistic thing. They were looking for an alternate spirituality. Otherkin encompasses all "Other" kin. What makes it an "Otherkin" is that you feel spiritual "kinship" in soul with something that isn't human. This is a generalized approach.
> 
> ...


We all like the furry fandom better than those otherkins and therians.
Because furries are not based spirutally but mentally and sometimes physically 0_0.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

HOLY wall of text...crist.

Gotta learn to condense it down some buddy, at this rate no one will read any of your posts


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HOLY wall of text...crist.
> 
> Gotta learn to condense it down some buddy, at this rate no one will read any of your posts


  Lol 

Someone must be a lazy reader.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> HOLY wall of text...crist.
> 
> Gotta learn to condense it down some buddy, at this rate no one will read any of your posts




I don't sugar coat text for those who are too lazy to read.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> We all like the furry fandom better than those otherkins and therians.
> Because furries are not based spirutally but mentally and sometimes physically 0_0.



According to the Newfag we are supposed to be mentally and physically linked. :V


But Some therians and Otherkin hate furries for other apparent reasons.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> According to the Newfag we are supposed to be mentally and physically linked. :V
> 
> 
> But Some therians and Otherkin hate furries for other apparent reasons.


 
Why? You would think they would love eachother. Is it a supremacy thing?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Why? You would think they would love eachother. Is it a supremacy thing?



More or less, ego stuff.
It is a triangle of HAET.


----------



## Leon (Feb 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> More or less, ego stuff.
> It is a triangle of *stupidity*.


 
fix'd.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2010)

leon said:


> fix'd.



Thanks.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 14, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> More or less, ego stuff.
> It is a triangle of HAET.


 
That's ridiculous.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

im happy theres females in the fandom


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> That's ridiculous.



Don't you mean redonkulous?


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 14, 2010)

Tired of this fandom being a sausage fest.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Half-human/half-animal...(We're all people...)
> 
> Otherkin is not what the fandom is about, yes, yes, I know...
> 
> ...



No, Otherkin is no0t connected to the fandom in anyway. Yes we have furries who are otherkins or therians, but the otherkin part is totally seperate from the fandom.

To me saying Otherkin is connected to the fandom is like saying NASCAR is connected to the fandom because of a furry who races NASCAR's.


----------



## Kakik (Feb 14, 2010)

Females are increasing in population when it comes to gaming, expecially PC gaming, so why not the fandom?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 14, 2010)

Kakik said:


> Females are increasing in population when it comes to gaming, expecially PC gaming, so why not the fandom?



I'm pretty sure most of the girls in their 20's who play games have been doing so as long as the guys have.
EDIT: It's not something society/Hollywood encourages women to be doing, so it's more likely they started young. I DID. *PRIDEZ*


----------



## Kakik (Feb 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the girls in their 20's who play games have been doing so as long as the guys have.


 Im just saying i have seen a lot on games such as TF2 and MW2 that are new to gaming, much to my chagrin when they dominate me.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 14, 2010)

Kakik said:


> Im just saying i have seen a lot on games such as TF2 and MW2 that are new to gaming, much to my chagrin when they dominate me.



Oh, okay.

The important thing is they're beating you.


----------



## Kakik (Feb 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh, okay.
> 
> The important thing is they're beating you.


Not beating, dominating.

It's like they have a constant aura of beginners luck that follows them around and bitch slaps me.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 16, 2010)

just go spy and 

BACKSTABBBBBB

no but forreal its always nice to see some girls in any community like this (smash community comes to mind)


----------

